# Gross-not for the squemish stomachs.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Better than the biggest zip popping I have ever seen!
(what IS that white stuff, I wonder)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Better than the biggest zip popping I have ever seen!
> (what IS that white stuff, I wonder)


 
Pretty intense huh!?

I bet the horse felt a lot better afterwards...i thought the white stuff was the pus that was left on his fingers when poking the horse inside.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Better than the biggest zip popping I have ever seen!
> (what IS that white stuff, I wonder)


im thinking its pus..

that has to be by far the GROSSEST thing i have ever seen, aside from an open reduction on my arm.

i almost threw up :shock:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

open arm reduction?



yea,I think it was pus and he said it looked like custard!


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

OK when your horses chest swells up and becomes squishy, um call the vet, I as worried about a little bump on my girls chest, come people, they feel pain!!!! I call the vet more than I go to the doctor, hubby yells alot am behind on my back n knees.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Missdv said:


> OK when your horses chest swells up and becomes squishy, um call the vet, I as worried about a little bump on my girls chest, come people, they feel pain!!!! I call the vet more than I go to the doctor, hubby yells alot am behind on my back n knees.


 
hahaha,you are like me :lol: I think I have had the vet out more than I have gone to the doctor.And thanks for reminding me that I have to set up an appointment..this time for me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What exactly IS pus?
I know that sometimes abcesses don't actually cause much pain. They can grow and seperate the skin from the underlayers of skin and muscle and eventually that skin actually dies. But It doesn't always hurt.

My dad was an MD and I used to help him lance abcesses from time to time on humans and the pus was never that liquidy. More like cottage cheese.
YUM! Now there's a mental image.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor girl. It didn't bother me so much, but I grew up in a ranch type setting and I have had to lance abscesses on horses, cattle, and dogs. The thing that gets me is the smell. Without the smell, all's well LOL. I bet she did feel a million times better after it was done though.

Though that was a pretty ginormous abscess:shock:.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

we had this cat and we lanced it's abscess and it was liquidy like that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor girl, that must've hurt all clogged up in her.

Didn't bother me much, which I guess is good since I'm going to be a vet


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thats good!
Things like that don't bother me either.I watch that stuff all the time. Seeing an animal in agony or on its death bed gets me every single time and I usually end up crying. I'm an emotional person and cry if my horse is hurt(bad) or something or one time when I got my dog(3 yrs ago) he went and ate a tub of butter that fell on the floor and I didn't find out what made him sick till the next morning but he wouldn't move or anything..I went downstairs in the middle of the night bawling my eyes out saying that i think my dog is dying.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Pus is the dead white blood cells that were fighting the bacteria.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gidget said:


> open arm reduction?


yeah, i snapped my radius clean in half and dislocated my ulna back in 2007. i had a surgery called ORIF (open reduction internal fixation) and half way through the operation, my anesthesia wore off and saw it when i woke up-worst pain ever!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yummy! Imagine the taste!
Haha I'm demented 0_o


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't believe he didn't wear gloves! haha ...and why didn't he drain it from the bottom?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Theres something alot less gross about horse fluids than human fluids. I will gag at any pimple popping video on youtube, yet i don't get the same feeling here. lol of course seeing blood and puss of any sort is a bit disgusting, but with a horse, it's more of a " poor guy, that must be uncomfortable!" sort of feeling lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I bet she felt tons better after that


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

At first I was like "Eww, that's pretty big. Wait. Why is he sticking his finger in there?" Then. "Oh! Oh! How is that even possible? There's just so much!" 
I was a little grossed out but I couldn't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Arksly said:


> At first I was like "Eww, that's pretty big. Wait. Why is he sticking his finger in there?" Then. "Oh! Oh! How is that even possible? There's just so much!"
> I was a little grossed out but I couldn't take my eyes off of it.


HAHAHAHAHa...LOVE IT!


It is defiently one of those videos where it's really gross but you're just like..wait,there might be something even more gross :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ironically, the part that bothered me most was him not wearing gloves. I'm not squeamish when it comes to this stuff, but that's just unsanitary and foolish - poking at her chest with hair and THEN sticking your finger in there is a pretty darn good way to ensure ANOTHER abscess pops up! I really hoped he cleaned her thoroughly before and after!

I worked at a stable helping to artificially inseminate mares and sanitation was ALWAYS number one!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

a lot of large animal vets do not wear gloves I have noticed. He might have cleaned the area and scrubbed his hands down with iodine scrub,etc. IF it were me I would always wear gloves when entering an exposed area like that though.It's a good to get into a habit of doing so.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The area had been shaved. His hands can be very clean with good scrubbing . Surgeons used to never wear gloves. But , as for him, it exposes HIM to the bacteria into any small cut he might have.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

My boy had something like that on his leg... Not as dramatic but I felt like the WORST mom in the world :\ they did that to him and had to make a drainage hole and do a minor surgery. I am so squeamish and I watched the whole thing! Poor baby 
Infection is bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

can someone please explain this whole "abscess" thing to me??? i have worked with animals in a small vet clinic for two years before i finished grad school. And then after i bought a horse... whom had recently gotten a HOOF ABSCESS! how is it that animals are so predisposed to these random abscesses? Humans aren't running around with pus and blood filled pockets that have to be lanced and drained, so how does this sort of thing happen to our animals?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Arksly said:


> At first I was like "Eww, that's pretty big. Wait. Why is he sticking his finger in there?" Then. "Oh! Oh! How is that even possible? There's just so much!"
> I was a little grossed out but I couldn't take my eyes off of it.


Haha this was me too. But add in "Oh don't do that!! Get your finger out of there!" and "holy ****!!" when the pus started squirting out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oxer said:


> how is it that animals are so predisposed to these random abscesses?* Humans aren't running around with pus and blood filled pockets that have to be lanced and drained*, so how does this sort of thing happen to our animals?


You might be surprised:lol:. I worked in an infirmary for several years and I saw some really nasty stuff there. There are just as many people who get abscesses as there are animals. It really isn't that they are predisposed to get abscesses, but they are outside animals and their environments are generally not germ free. All it takes is a bug bite that they scratch on a fence post or getting poked on a dirty tree branch. Sometimes there is no clear reason why the infection started, it just does.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought the horse one was bad, until I found this:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^I just saw that one too, it was Niagra falls the entire time!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

that is absolutely foul.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahah,I watched that one too after I found the horse one.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

That most defiantly is Pigeon Fever, we had an out break of it at my old job in Arizona.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

omgpink said:


> That most defiantly is Pigeon Fever, we had an out break of it at my old job in Arizona.


 
The abscess was caused by a snake bite. It says it in the description I do believe.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love watching videos of puss being squeezed out. I'm absolutely demented, but I love it. One time got a staph infection on my leg. I was suppose to wait for it to form a boil above the skin, but I put too much hot water on it and it prematurely ruptured. Knowing no better, I squeezed the puss out of it. It was extremely fun. 

Someone post some more videos for crazy, disgusting me to enjoy. :wink:


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> I love watching videos of puss being squeezed out. I'm absolutely demented, but I love it. One time got a staph infection on my leg. I was suppose to wait for it to form a boil above the skin, but I put too much hot water on it and it prematurely ruptured. Knowing no better, I squeezed the puss out of it. It was extremely fun.
> 
> Someone post some more videos for crazy, disgusting me to enjoy. :wink:


I think I kind of know what you mean. It's disgusting but there is something satisfying about watching all the puss drain out and that giant things shrinking down.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^

Exactly. Draining puss gives me a deep feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, it's a good thing I'm not the only one


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know, I almost said something earlier but then I thought it would be weird.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

So... I'm not the only one???
Lol.

I bet both thse critters felt a lot better after. With the horse though, my first thought was "Why didn't they drain it from the bottom?" just like someone else posted.
Anyone know the reason for draining it from the center?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahaa,you guys are like my mom and I. We get all fascinated with nasty things like that all the time. We're sick but it's all good. My mom and I still can't forget the time when we lanced ours cat's abscess...we had antibiotics that the vet gave us just so you all know. The smell was horrible and his face looked like swiss cheese but it healed up very nice.I was afraid he'd be deformed looking afterwards but nope!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

And I thought I was weird for liking gross stuff like this, gonna say I'm for sure that person who loves popping pimples. You guys can't deny it either! haha 

I'm gonna guess they didn't drain the horse from the bottom due to something the "cowman" said in his video if you listen closely. They get really hard (I guess sort of like a pimple/blister etc that isn't "ready) so you have to open in a soft spot, or at least something that you can actually puncture. I'm no vet or expert though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. There is an area on the abscess that is closer to the surface and the skin is thinner there. It is also the same place where it would rupture on it's own eventually if not drained.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

meh...that's nothin...I grew up on a farm so I've seen it all, really...Lol! Helped the vet so many times, and shadowed her at her clinic, as well. Was also an EMT for about 5 years, so, well, I've seen alot of human grossness as well...

And I bet that horse literally sighed with relief after all that goup was gotten out of her chest...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Says in the original vid that the horse was bitten by a snake...


----------

